# More photos yet!  Two more doelings!



## SkyWarrior (Nov 3, 2012)

Okay, after this, enough.  Really. 

I got a phone call yesterday from the guy I buy beef from in the summertime, saying that he was bringing the Saanens tomorrow.

I got DH on board with this.  Long story short, I told him the farm plan and he agreed to it.  

We're putting down two wethers tomorrow for freezer camp.  The new doelings are about 4 month old.  That's it for goats until the girls have babies.  Does get sold; bucks become wethers.  Wethers go either to freezer camp or to slaughter unless someone wants a pet, packer, or weed controller.  

There's a good chance of selling chevon out here, plus I figure we need about 8 goats in the freezer to provide enough meat for a year along with the venison.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 3, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Okay, after this, enough.  Really.
> 
> I got a phone call yesterday from the guy I buy beef from in the summertime, saying that he was bringing the Saanens tomorrow.
> 
> ...


If you've got a good plan and the land to do it, I say go for it! Just make sure you share pictures when the new goats get there.  You know we're all a bunch of picture addicts here on BYH!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 4, 2012)

> If you've got a good plan and the land to do it, I say go for it! Just make sure you share pictures when the new goats get there.  You know we're all a bunch of picture addicts here on BYH!


Land isn't perfect -- we have about 10 acres of forest on a mountain.  I bought some electrostop fencing and put it up yesterday.  I have to clean out the weeds and make sure it is secure before hooking it into our horse fence.  We are going to range the goats in the fenced areas and then bring them in at night.  Meantime, I have to come up with fencing for the turkey pen.

I'll get some photos once I get everyone settled.

Sigh.  It never ends.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

More goats!!  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 4, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan...until you get attached to them and want to keep them all.  
I like Saanens...wouldn't mind one...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 4, 2012)

Got them today.  One of the does actually won first place at a fair.  She's a looker.  The other tore her ear when her scrapies tag got caught in a fence a few months ago.  The ear isn't infected and completely healed, but I'm wondering if I should leave it like that.

My husband and I spent the afternoon putting down two of the wethers, field dressing them and taking them to the butcher.  Lots of work, but that will add to the two (deer) bucks we brought in last weekend.

We have one more wether to put down.  

The doelings were bewildered but I figure they'll get used to it all.  Tomorrow will be less crazy because we're not stomping about trying to find elk until the weekend again.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 8, 2012)

Finally got to them in the daylight to take a picture of my new Saanens.  Lisa and Lulu.  Seriously.  That's what the girls called them.  I don't have any better names.







Whatcha think?  The pure white one actually won a purple ribbon at some stock show.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2012)

Whatcha think? 


What kind of a question is that?    It's a baby goat isn't it??........   need more pics to really tell.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 9, 2012)

They look so sweet and innocent.  Yes, more pictures please.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 9, 2012)

What sweet faces!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 9, 2012)

I love how their expressions and ears say "huh? US? But we're so sweet...we'll be GOOD....PROMISE...."


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 9, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I love how their expressions and ears say "huh? US? But we're so sweet...we'll be GOOD....PROMISE...."


They're a little stunned by my crew.  Not that my herd is bad or anything, they're just a lot.  We've had some butting but nothing too serious.  They're still trying to figure out what planet they beamed in on.  

I promise I'll get some photos today.  They're so stinkin' cute.  They were born in April.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay, since you all want to see my new Saanens.  Here are some photos I've taken today (yes, it is muddy)

Lulu and Lisa



















And because they insisted:

Oreo "helps" with the pine shavings to keep down the mud:






Heidi the herd queen checking out what I'm doing:


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice looking goaties 

And Lula and Lisa are good names...asked my grandaughter when she was 3 years old to help name a ewe...sent a photo to her...she decided on the name Sarah....well...this lamb was turning out to be not such a Biblical type gal and name didn't seem right...so...talked to her and said we'd name her Sarah Abigail and call her Abbey for short...LOLOLOL.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice looking girls!

Since they have color and are not pure white, they are actually called Sable and not Saanen. Only white is allowed for a Saanen.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 11, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> Nice looking girls!
> 
> Since they have color and are not pure white, they are actually called Sable and not Saanen. Only white is allowed for a Saanen.


One is pure white (albeit muddy!), the other one, her sister is a Sable?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes. Any color other than white is considered a Sable.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2012)

Sky how big is your Lamancha! I'm trying to gauge how big my girl is going to be. She is 8 1/2 months old now and much taller than my ND's obviously, but I can't really tell how tall and how much she will weigh.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

ooohhh I don't envy you that snow and mud. Beautiful goaties though!!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 12, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Sky how big is your Lamancha! I'm trying to gauge how big my girl is going to be. She is 8 1/2 months old now and much taller than my ND's obviously, but I can't really tell how tall and how much she will weigh.


I have three LaManchas.  Belle and Heidi are pretty tall -- probably somewhere around 30+ inches at the shoulder (maybe 32-34?) and weigh a bit over 100 lbs if I could make a good guess.  Oreo, the buck, is a lot shorter, but he's younger.  I got him at 3 months and he's about 7-8 months right now.  From what I recall, the girls didn't really become adult height until about a 14 months or so.  My does will top out maybe about 110-120 lbs.  They're pretty strong.

Your mileage, of course, may vary.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 12, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> ooohhh I don't envy you that snow and mud. Beautiful goaties though!!!!


Thanks.  Right now, it's cold enough to keep the mud frozen, but we're going back to rain and 40F by the end of the week.  Oh yay.


----------

